# NH state police physical test



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

Hi Anyone,

Have you or anyone taken the NH state Police exam? Is the bench press a machine or free weights? how is the agility test set up. I am most concerned about the bench press due to a minor shoulder injury. is it free weights?

Thanks


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*justchecking* - take a look at the attached thread. PHUZZ01 has provided some pretty thoughtful replies about NHSP and specifically answers your Bench Press question. (Smith Machine)
Regards, Kozmo

New Hampshire State Police Information Thread


----------

